
Ford recalls 1.5M Focuses for faulty fuel tank purge valves - extraterra
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1400149
======
hector_ka
Just bought one from 2014. Has horrible transmission that has a recall, and I
was just thinking about taking it to the dealer.Why not go for 2 recalls
instead of 1.

